
All Male Panelist talks about Gender Equality & Inclusion in the Workplace - Michie
https://www.facebook.com/cindy.gallop/posts/10154240002743313
======
randomname2
Paypal is actually very good on diversity/LGBT/gender issues.

The implication of the headline is that the event, the panelists, or Paypal
are sexist -- which is obviously untrue.

I don't believe inflammatory "culture war"-related content like this (where
the main purpose is virtue signalling, generating outrage, and mean-spiritedly
making fun of companies), belongs on the frontpage, so personally I flagged
this submission.

~~~
Michie
@randomname2, my title is not implying that Paypal is sexist, rather I find it
amusing how one can organize a discussion that doesn't include a side from the
other gender to represent that gender if the topic is Gender Equality and
Inclusion in the workplace. Therefore, it is the organizers in Paypal and not
Paypal at all.

Unless, the intention for this talk is inviting all the women at Paypal to
discuss their issues in front of Senior Male Leaders and create an resolution
on how to make Paypal more diverse, etc. This discussion make sense why all
panelist are male.

Or another scenario that I can see is that they don't have any senior female
leaders to represent the women@paypal in this discussion.

Actually, having this kind of discussion shows that Paypal maybe lacking in
regards to diversity, gender, etc issues and wants to understand more what the
other side needs. Because why would they even discuss it if it is not an issue
at all. This shows that Paypal management is listening to their employees by
creating a discussion between Senior Management and the employees.

Note: I didn't intend to submit a culture war related content. I submitted
this because I find this amusing.

~~~
LargeWu
Well, here's a statement from the female leader that organized this panel:

[https://www.facebook.com/nolwenn.godard/posts/10154708242404...](https://www.facebook.com/nolwenn.godard/posts/10154708242404688?pnref=story)

------
nperez
Unless there was a big conspiracy to make sure that this was an all-male
panel, I don't see what the big deal is.

There's something about diversity movements that I still struggle with. I see
a commenter on the linked post saying "at least they're not all old white
guys". I'm half white. Would that make it half-problematic for me to be a
panelist in a discussion like this? Would a transgendered panelist be half-OK?
Why are we talking about how OK participation is based on the gender, race,
and age of the person participating?

The usual response I get to this sort of question is "Well, it's about
including under-represented minorities", but I don't think it's inclusive to
exclude the majority. I don't want to be included in something just because
I'm half hispanic and I don't want to be excluded just because I'm half white.
Both of those things seem unproductive to me.

------
Kristine1975
Better a couple guys talk about it than nobody at all. Also "discussion with
our senior male leaders" implies to me that the audience is included.

~~~
onion2k
_Better a couple guys talk about it than nobody at all._

The alternative to this panel is not "nothing".

~~~
manicdee
You make it sound like alternatives are an either/or thing.

Here are other alternatives:

\- nobody runs a panel for fear of backlash \- panel entirely of telepathic
octopods \- a mixture of men and women biased towards men \- a mixture of men
and women biased towards women

~~~
qbrass
A mixture of men and women biased towards telepathic octopods.

------
d33
How is that more sexist than if it was all women / mostly women?

~~~
TadasPaplauskas
your theoretical alternative is just as bad as the real panel. So what does it
prove exactly?

Is it not common sense that a panel about gender equality should include both
genders, at least to some extent? Are we really discussing this?

But then again, I guess purple-pinkish background if enough of a female touch,
right.

~~~
Tiquor
If you do some research on the event you might get a different perspective.
This appears to not be the only panel.

~~~
thecolorblue
Do you have a link to any research? Where would we do this research?

~~~
Tiquor
Just Google the name of the event and the company.

